# Proving credentials/sailing resume



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a bit of blue-water sailing in Asia (Gulf of Thailand, Andaman Sea, South China Sea) and am wondering how I corroborate that for a race organizing committee. The reason I'm asking is that I might like to see if it's possible to crew on the Newport to Bermuda next year.

Totally sticking my toe in the water here, so to speak.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

In the USA for the most part you have to convince the boat owner your qualified BUT they are starting to require the Safety at Sea Training for more and more crew members and i can see 100% coming in the future


The Safety at Sea Training is becoming a big deal and the USA training is NOT good enough for some other parts of the world because there training is even more rigorous


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

The best way I know of is to offer references -- names/phone numbers of skippers for whom you've crewed. 

If your experience is aboard your own boat, you can create a sort of sailing "resume", including boat types you've owned/skippered, voyages completed, etc, and if you have a logbook, produce copies of that as well. Other skills (first aid, navigation, etc) are helpful too.

Or is there some question of language barrier?


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

No language barrier. I am a U.S. citizen and now live in Annapolis area. It's simply that my blue water experience was acquired while living in Asia. I'd love to take the Safety at Sea course, so no problem there.

All of my blue water (including the longest passage on my own boat) was done with the same person, a charter/delivery skipper, so he would be the reference.

Can anyone point to a sample "sailing resume"?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

If you hurry, there's a Safety at Sea seminar being given in Annapolis 28 Mar at the Naval Academy: US SAILING - Safety At Sea Seminars


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The fact that you ask this question undermines your bluewater credentials. Race committees are not interested in your résumé; skippers are. Give yourself credit for what you've done and find a skipper who's glad to have you aboard. If he's planning to do Newport-Bermuda next time, so much the better. NPT-BDA races require a percentage of the crew to have done a Safety at Sea seminar within a certain timeframe, so that would be a plus, but it is not necessarily a prerequisite. Go sailing and let your skills and desires show. Chances are that if you're good, you'll get asked to go where you want.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sneuman said:


> It's simply that my blue water experience was acquired while living in Asia.


20 miles offshore Blue water is Blue water. It is just your experience is "closer to a different landmass." Get you name out there and you will find a ride.


----------

